# SMOKED by a turbo 240



## magik8 (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey everyone,

I was cruising around tonight in Lousville KY on I-65 and ended up along side an s14 with 17"+ rims and a big "NPM" graphic in the back window. Thought I would have a little fun and run him in 4th gear at about 65mph. This guy was quick - he jumped ahead of my 1991 mazda mx6 (2.2L turbo; bone stock) like I was standing still. Anyone know this car? It was damned quick - was white with florida plates. I could hear the turbo loud and clear.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

racing threads are not aloud. and how the hell would we kno who he is... its like trying to find a kneedle in a hay stack.


----------



## magik8 (Dec 20, 2003)

Well come on, man. This wasn't drag racing or anything; just a little 5 second run on the highway. I was just wondering what kind of setup the guy had under the hood. Are there really that many white 240's with florida plates and a big NPM sticker in the back window? I tried searching this forum as well as NICO and google and came up empty.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

dude, give up. u will never find him. prolly just a standard $3k turbo kit and some other stuff.


----------



## magik8 (Dec 20, 2003)

Well I did find him on the NICO forums. It seems that people actually give a shit over there. Have a nice day.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

magik8 said:


> Well I did find him on the NICO forums. It seems that people actually give a shit over there. Have a nice day.


this WAS a good place to look, as the NPM on his sticker stands for nissanperformancemag.com, which this forum seems to be affiliated with, i can definately see that guy as being one of the users here. im sorry other users were assholes with irrelevant info. this really isn't a bad place. some of us just give bad info occasionally. street racing stories of any kind really aren't permitted and that could've been left out of your story but....
glad you found dude. what did he have to say?


:in before the lock. woot!:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## magik8 (Dec 20, 2003)

LOL Flava Flav.

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=481079#post481079


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sorry man... like the boys said, racing threads are a no go..


----------

